# Sticky  MK2 TT a5 FAQ



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Mark 2 TT USA Model Summary

2008
2L - 4 cylinder coupe. 200 HP from 5100 to 6000 rpm and 207 ft-lb from 1800-5000 rpm. FWD only with an S-tronic dual clutch automatic transmission. 0-60 mph in 6.1 seconds. ¼ mile in 14.8 seconds, 225/50/17 tires standard, 23/31mpg, dual tail pipes on left, $34.8K base price.

3.2L - 6 cylinder coupe and roadster. 250 HP at 6100 rpm and 236 ft-lb from 2500 to 3000 rpm. Quattro only with a 6 speed manual tranny standard and S-tronic optional. Larger brakes than the 2L with ventilated rear, 0-60 mph in 5.3 seconds for the S-tronic and 5.5 seconds for the manual. ¼ mile14.1 seconds for S-tronic and 14.3 for manual, 245/45/17 tires standard, 18/24 mpg S-tronic and 17/24 manual, split tail pipes, power seats, heated seats, $41.5K base price. The 3.2 engine added about 150 pounds on the nose of the car for DSG, giving it more understeer than the 2.0. The manual tranny reduced that added weight by about 35 pounds.

2L roadster notes - 0-60 in 6.3 seconds, ¼ mile in 14.9 seconds, 22/29 mpg, manual top on some trims, base price $36.8K.

3.2L roadster notes - 0-60 in 5.6 seconds for the S-tronic and 5.8 for the manual, mpg identical to coupe, power top standard, $44.5K base price

Standard equipment - 140W stereo, retractable spoiler

Options - mag ride, DVD-based nav, 18” rims, Bose 255W stereo, Xenon lights, iPOD interface, parking system, CD changer, Bluetooth telephone, homelink, run flats, heated seats, power seats. S-line option includes interior and exterior trim plus 19” rims. For roadsters - trunk load-through, baseball seats, power top.

No Mk 2 came with a compact spare or jack. You were provided with an air pump and “goo”.

2009 changes

2L - Quattro optional, Quattro coupe 0-60 in 5.9 seconds, ¼ mile in 14.7 seconds coupe and 15 seconds roadster. Quattro coupe and roadster mpg 21/29, Quattro roadster 0-60 in 6.2 seconds, roadster FWD mpg increases to 22/30

3.2L S-tronic mpg increases to 17/25. Xenon lights, homelink, Bluetooth standard.

Standard equipment - sport mode added to ESP

Option changes - black baseball seats for coupes

TTS introduced - 2L engine, 265 HP at 6000 rpm, 258 ft-lb at 2500 to 5000 rpm, more pronounced turbo lag than the base TT 2L engine, lower compression ratio of 9.8:1, DSG with Quattro, mag ride, 245/40/18 tires standard, xenon headlights with LED running lights, power seats, suspension lowered 10mm compared to base TT, 0-60 of 4.9 seconds for the coupe and 5.1 for the roadster, ¼ mile of 13.5 seconds coupe and 13.7 seconds roadster, mpg of 21/29 for coupe and roadster, 2 tone nappa leather seats, split quad tailpipes, same brakes as the 3.2L with painted calipers.

2010 changes

2L - Quattro only, 18” rims standard. Power top standard on all roadsters.

3.2L dropped

TTS - no significant changes

Bluetooth standard on all models. Nav option has real-time traffic. Homelink standard on all models.

New options - auto-dimming mirror, rain sensor wipers.

2011 changes

2L - Significantly improved engine that Audi specs at 211 HP from 4300 to 6000 rpm and 258 ft-lb between 1600 to 4200 rpm (APR test data show 220 HP and 275 ft-lb over a significant portion of that range http://www.goapr.com/products/ecu_up...ivl_trans.html), 0-60 in 5.3 seconds for the coupe and 5.6 seconds for the roadster, ¼ mile in 14.1 seconds for the coupe and 14.3 seconds for the roadster, fascia re-designed, xenon headlights standard, power seats standard, LED running lights standard, split dual tail pipes, rain sensor wipers standard, auto-dimming mirror standard, mpg 22/31. Note that the acceleration performance numbers are identical to the departed 3.2L model but with better handling since this model is about 150 pounds lighter on the nose than the 3.2. Of the base TT models, the 2011+ are the best bang for the buck costing $6K less than the 3.2 but with more standard features and much better MPG.

TTS - fascia re-designed, 19” rims standard, sport button modifies steering boost and exhaust sound, auto-dimming mirror standard, rain sensor wipers standard.

2012 changes

2L - no significant changes

TTS - sport mode also adjusts throttle response

TTRS introduced - The ultimate Mk 2 TT experience. According to Car and Driver Lightning Lap (http://www.caranddriver.com/features...o-2013-page-10) the TTRS is comparable on a track to the V8 R8, and faster that the Cayman S, Carrera S, and 911 Turbo. In addition to its speed, it is still tame enough to use as a daily driver. With a base price of only $56,850 , it is one of the best bang-for-the-buck sports cars ever.

2.5L 5 cylinder engine mated to a manual 6 speed tranny, 360 HP from 5500 to 6700 rpm and 343 Ft-Lb of torque from 1650 to 5400 rpm giving 0-60 in 4.1 seconds. Mag ride standard, sport mode that changes throttle response and exhaust, unique front fascia and body trim, 19” rims, painted calipers, xenon headlights and LED running lights, fixed spoiler, driver information system with lap timer, mpg 18/25. The larger front brakes than the TTS have been trouble-prone for some owners. 

TTRS options - retractable spoiler, heated seats, sport exhaust., adaptive headlights

2013 changes

2L - Black baseball option no longer offered on coupe, S-line competition package option added which includes a competition suspension that lowers the car 10mm,

TTS - black and brown baseball seats offered on coupes and roadsters

TTRS - no significant changes

Options: Voice control system added

2014 changes

2L - Different trim lines eliminated, Bose stereo standard, S-line exterior standard, 12 way power seats replace the 10 way, enhanced leather package standard, S-line Competition package option includes gray painted brake calipers, fixed rear spoiler option.

TTS - Different trim lines eliminated, Bose stereo standard, adaptive headlights standard, 12 way power seats replace the 10 way, heated seats standard, enhanced leather package standard, Black Optic option offered, fixed rear spoiler option.

TTRS - dropped

2015 changes

The 2015 TT and TTS were actually produced in late 2013 and delivered to dealers early 2014 and were equipped with special packages. This was a stop-gap measure by Audi USA to avoid a “dead year” between the Mk 2 and Mk 3 model years in the US similar to the missing 2007 MY between the Mk 1 and Mk 2.

2L - new optional S-line Plus carbon package that includes a leather covered roll bar on the roadster, heated seats standard, .

TTS - new optional Competition package (cosmetic except for fixed spoiler) limited to 500 and comes with a numbered badge.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

2015 changes:


TTS - new optional Competition package (cosmetic except for fixed spoiler) limited to 500 and comes with a numbered badge

Mine isn't numbered.....had a badge saying 1 of 500 but no specific badge like my R32 had.....it does have a model year 2015 serial number and mine ends in 249. Not sure if that's the number for it or not? Anyone know?


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Mk 2 US sales figures by Calender Year*

2007 (includes some Mk 1) 4355
2008 4486
2009 1935
2010 1531
2011 2236
2012 2226
2013 2053
2014 1158


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

2015? Funny thing is I've had my 2015 since Feb of 2014.....


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*The list is CY, not MY*



GaBoYnFla said:


> 2015? Funny thing is I've had my 2015 since Feb of 2014.....


The last 11 2015's were sold in CY2015.


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Comparison of sound system wattage for the three TT models.*

Mk 1 Concert - 80W
Mk 1 optional Bose - 175W
Mk 2 Concert - 140W
Mk 2 optional Bose - 255W
Mk 3 Concert - 155W
Mk 3 optional Bang & Olufsen - 680W

Notes: Perceived sound volume depends on many factors besides wattage and includes crossover network perfromance and speaker efficiency.

To my ear, the Mk 2 Concert had noticeably better music fidelity as compared to the Mk 1 Bose but the maximum volume was slightly lower.


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Mk 2 TTS coupe US production numbers by MY*

Found this on another TT forum, supposedly supplied by Audi USA.

454 MY 2009
243 MY 2010
228 MY 2011
252 MY 2012
431 MY 2013
274 MY 2014
138 MY 2015


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Does my Mk 2 have a timing belt or timing chain?*

All 2.0 engines produced for 2008 MY TTs have a timing belt. During the 2009 MY it was switched to a chain on the base TT. All TTS models have a belt. If you have an engine code of BPY (base TT) or CDMA (TTS), you have a belt. Also, belt engines have a plastic belt cover on the engine while chain covers are metal. While Audi USA does not give a time limit for the life of the belt, only a mileage limit of 110K miles, posts began to appear on various TT forums in late 2015 of timing belt failures in MY 2008 vehicles. The TTRS engine has a chain.

The 2009-2012 base 2L engine with timing chains have had some rare failures and was the subject of litigation here https://www.timingchainlitigation.com/ . Talking to Audi service personnel, the issue is that the oiling port to the chain system can get clogged if oil is not to spec and/or changed to spec.


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*TTRS Training book - great information and a lot of engine details*

http://www.jlosee.com/images/TTRS/PDF/TT RS w 2500cc 5 cylinder TFSI.pdf


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Owner's manual available for download*

The Owner's manual for most Mk 2 and Mk 3 models can be downloaded from here https://ownersmanuals2.com/make/audi


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Premature failure of magnetic ride shocks*

In 2017 multiple posts began to appear on various TT forums regarding failure of Mk 2s with magnetic shocks and seems to be a chronic problem on TTs so equipped. It appears that the shocks fail due to age rather than mileage. Cost for replacement is about $900 per shock if you shop around for OEM parts on line. Installation at an indy shop is about $150 a shock, so $4K+ parts and labor for all four. Many are replacing them with standard shocks which causes a code error that can be fixed via the next post.


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Fixing error codes after deleting mag ride*

Thanks to KwstasTT225 for the following:

hello my friends ,i have a mk2 tt 3.2 2007 model.dsg, mag ride. my sunspension died a long time ago(now i hav 220.000km) and i dont have the buget to get a NEW set.didn want to go coilover with the delete kit.. i bought some Cheap monroe oem style shocks and i have a nice soft ride for an every day Car. so i was searchinfg the globe to see if i can delete the fault codes and de-code complitly the mr like it was never installed..no such thread,so i gathered as many clues i could and start with my vcds with simple order. STEP1: remove the fuse 9 from the fuse BOX drivers side. STEP 2: open vcds -CAN GATEWAY-INSTALATION LIST- un-click mag ride. STEP3:VCDS-INSTRUMENTS CLUSTER-CODING-change the value according to the bubble and equipment.Character 4(Value 64 = Magnetic Ride chassis).remove 64 from the coding!.. STEP 4:vcds headlight range control --change coding to 0000010 = Headlight range control automatic/dynamic + four-wheel drive + steel springs (PR number 8Q3 + 1X1 + 1BA/1BV)(0000009 for front Wheel Car).. STEP 5:vcds-ABS module.this is the one...no buble for help in coding.i had coding 0026177.(quattro+mag ride+dsg+v6 engine+340mm brakes).. test many possible codes.but THIS work for me:0017985.. no faults codes,no rewiring,no modules unpluging,no esp problems(not disangaging)..like never had mag ride. GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Tail light failures*

Tail light assemblies on the Mk 2 are failing at an above average rate. The usual cause of the failure is corrosion at the connector which gradually increases resistance in the connection to the point that the connector and tail light assembly melt together. The first indication of a problem is to inspect the operation of all of the individual lights. If your running light, turn signal, or brake light is dimmer on one side as compared to the other then you likely have a problem with the connector. Eventually you will get a light failure warning on the dash but at that point you will have to replace the entire assembly. To avoid the problem, check your tail lights every year. The process for visually inspecting the connector is easy as shown in this video https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...4674A7E5EAB3ABB4FB424674A7E5EAB3ABB&FORM=VIRE


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Spare tire options for the Mk 2*

No spare tire a real problem, particularly for anyone in the rural west where it is not unusual to be an hour away from a garage that could tow you and then you would have to wait for a replacement tire to be delivered from a major city.

Run-flats are not a good solution for the west because they are typically only good for about 50 miles after losing pressure and few rural garages have the special equipment required to remove them from a rim, assuming they have a replacement tire which is a bad assumption. Run flats are also worthless if your tire is sliced or your rim is bent.

There are 2 spare options that have been proven to work on the Mk II.

The first is a compact spare. The spare from a B8 A4 works on the base TT and even the rear wheels of a TTRS. (So for the TTRS with a front flat you would have to move the rear tire to the front and then put the spare on the rear.)
The Mk 3 TT compact spare also works.
There is also a VW compact spare solution that uses a VW 18" compact rim, part number 1k0 601 027 b0 3c which VW dealers have readily in stock for about $165 and can be bought online for about $115. The tire for that rim is a Bridgestone T145/70R18 that Tire Rack sells for about $325 with tax and shipping.

The second solution is an “almost full size” spare. For the base TT, buy a cheap 16x7 wheel and the cheapest 205/60/R16 tire for about $200 installed. The advantage of this solution is that you can run this tire forever at normal freeway speeds (I wouldn't exceed the speed limit however) whereas the compact spare is only rated for about 50 mph for several hundred miles. The disadvantage is that the almost full spare weighs more and is about 2.36" wider than the compact spare which uses up a little more trunk space. However the almost full size spare's rim provides a nice space for storing smaller items if you are packing your car for a trip.

There is a European blow-up compressed compact spare that works. It was made for an older Mercedes SL. Unfortunately it is very expensive and used items are usually older than the manufacturer’s 6 years of shelf life. You also have the uncertainty that your air compressor has enough power to decompress the tire when needed. Also, it is a single use solution. Therefore it is not recommended.

So where do you put the spare? Unfortunately the only solution is in the trunk and not underneath the trunk floor. You might think at first inspection that with some re-arranging a compact spare might fit under the trunk floor. In fact, there is a "how to" for installing the compact spare into the TT well on a UK site that requires some serious sawing. However, it is believed that the European model that was modified does not have the metal “hump” underneath the floor that North American models have. You might also think that the hump looks like it is designed to hold a compact spare, but even the smallest blow-up spare mentioned previously has a diameter too large to fit in that area. Cutting out the metal hump has body integrity issues.


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Differences in trim standard equipment*

Differences in standard equipment by trim level (Premium, Premium Plus, Prestige) for a specific model year can be found at cars.automotive.com For example, the link for the 2009 TTS trims is here http://cars.automotive.com/audi/tts/2009/packages-options/t3-12-2-1/


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Convertible top sensor issues*

A common problem with roadster tops are top sensor errors. The effect can be as trivial as recycling the top to eliminate the alert, to a more rarer situation where the top fails to operate. Usually the problem is in the left or right flap motor that have an optical sensor that determines in the top is in the correct position and the motor grease diminishes the sensor's view. If you are DIY inclined, the sensor can be cleaned. The dealer will have problems diagnosing the problem because most top malfunction errors are not stored for later diagnosis. This thread is helpful.


https://www.audiworld.com/forums/tt...lap-motor-issue-audi-tt-2008-a-2936517/page3/


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Service training manual*

Scroll down this thread about the convertible flap motors to a post by Downeastter for a very useful Audi training document for doing any TT repairs

https://www.audiworld.com/forums/tt...lap-motor-issue-audi-tt-2008-a-2936517/page3/


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

*2012 TTRS Service Manuals*

Download from Google Drive:

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1jQZ3jb6ENSWBFM_kNKztr9Om2BkIgBp7

Note: there are three other folders to download as well *"Diagnostics" "Maintenance" "Repair Manual"*


----------

